
Parental Incentives and Early Childhood Achievement - brianclements
http://www.nber.org/papers/w21477
======
brianclements
Paper at:
[http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/fryer/files/gecc_final.pdf](http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/fryer/files/gecc_final.pdf)

